# where do I start?



## mvandeusen (Mar 27, 2011)

can you please tell me where should I start a new post or thread?

 I am NEW to everything and not sure what is next but I have a property that has 3 sisterns in it that has TONS of 1800's bottles and within the FIRST 4 ft in one of them I have already found 250 bottles.  I need to find out info about them and want to start asking questions which is why i am asking where should i start?  I kinda want it to be just about these bottles that i found and not in someone elses threads.


 For example here are 2 bottles that i hve sitting on my desk as i type.. I would love to know what i can aqbout them as well as there worth.

 Thanks


 all toilet preparations Manufactured by HARMONY of BOSTON sold only at the Rexall store

 Bromo Seltzer Bottle Cobalt Blue


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have quite a treasure pit or three with those cisterns....
   Best place to start would be to take some good pictures of your bottles and as I'm sure you have seen there are many dfferent categories in the forum....
   Good place to start would be with the digging and finding section....post some pictures and if they are embossed or have markings on them try to get good shots of that part as well. Giving the best discription possible will make it easier for other members on the site to help you identify your bottle...age and so on....And remember never be afraid to ask questions!!! The people on this site love their bottles and the hobby and are full of knowledge  Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy it []
  Manda


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 27, 2011)

I will try to upload a picture of the sistern.


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 27, 2011)

?? every time i try to upload the pic it tells me too large.  I shrunk it very small and still.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 27, 2011)

try these numbers 600x450


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

that didnt work either... oh well


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

Lets try this... Here is a facebook page that shows the 1st cistern

bottles


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

> all toilet preparations Manufactured by HARMONY of BOSTON sold only at the Rexall store
> 
> Bromo Seltzer Bottle Cobalt Blue


BTW if someone can tell me also there worth that would be great..  I will be uploading new pics all the time to that link.  Let me know what you guys think??


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 28, 2011)

Photo size is limited in this general chat section. 
 Try posting your photos in the digging and finding section...
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Digging-and-Finding/forumid-3/tt.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 28, 2011)

Your bottles appear to be made around 1900 +/- 10years.


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

on that link, i will keep posting bottles as I find them.. Just found another 10 bottles with one of them being another blue bromo but not the 2.5 inch... this one is the 5 invch and in great condition...


----------



## mvandeusen (Mar 28, 2011)

So should I try to really clean them or just clean the outsides?


----------

